# What is considered "Full grown"



## slefferd

I hear people use the phrase "full grown" For GSD's when is this milestone generally accepted? I would like to get mine neutered but I want to wait till he is finished growing. I just assumed that he would be full grown at around 18 months from what I have read, but what is widley accepted as full grown status?

Thanks!


----------



## Rerun

As a general rule of thumb, 18 months at a minimum. Many continue to "fill out" from 2 - 3 yrs old however.


----------



## Courtney

I have read that growth plates are closed at 2 yrs of age, anyone?


----------



## PaddyD

There is a ton of information available on this. The consensus is that full height is reached by 1 year and full weight by 2 - 2.5 years. Of course, weight gain can continue if the dog is being over fed or under exercised. ( or both )


----------



## Chicagocanine

If it's for neutering, I would say 18 months although some people choose to wait til 2 years.


----------



## robinhuerta

If considering to neuter a dog...I would always suggest to wait until at least 18mos old. Honestly, a male dog does not "fill out" till at least 2 yrs of age....and even later depending on the bloodlines.
*My male did not reach "maturity" until 3yrs old.


----------



## GSD_Xander

If I decide to neuter Xander I'll be waiting until he's a minimum of 18months but probably closer to two years. That's if I decide to...I'm still up in the air about it.


----------



## slefferd

robinhuerta said:


> If considering to neuter a dog...I would always suggest to wait until at least 18mos old. Honestly, a male dog does not "fill out" till at least 2 yrs of age....and even later depending on the bloodlines.
> *My male did not reach "maturity" until 3yrs old.


Thank you. Ive heard this from many people, but the consensus has been anywhere from 18-24 months for neutering. Im glad you all reinforced it. I want my guy to be as "manly" looking as possible so this helps with my decision. 
Hes pretty lean right now, as I feed TOTW pretty strictly, and instead of training treats, I make him work for his meals. I would imagine as he matures more I will increase his diet to help fill him out a bit, but I like the lean look as thats the breed standard


----------



## BGSD

slefferd said:


> Thank you. Ive heard this from many people, but the consensus has been anywhere from 18-24 months for neutering. Im glad you all reinforced it. I want my guy to be as "manly" looking as possible so this helps with my decision.
> Hes pretty lean right now, as I feed TOTW pretty strictly, and instead of training treats, I make him work for his meals. I would imagine as he matures more I will increase his diet to help fill him out a bit, but I like the lean look as thats the breed standard


Well my 5 month-old has a cryptorchid testicle, which is ultimately a cancer risk. I've been to two vets and they both said that neutering before 1 year old doesn't have much of a negative effect. There is info online to suggest otherwise, but one of the vets even suggested that there is a lot of misinformation on the net. I'm not sure who to believe at this point.

However, I'm also planning on doing a gastropexy, so I will be waiting until my pup is 1 year old before doing anything.


----------



## Liesje

I consider full grown to be mentally and physically mature (including "filled out"). For my current male that will probably be around 3 years old.


----------



## robinhuerta

BGSD.....if you feel it necessary to neuter your dog early in life...then you should do so.
However;...despite what your vets have told you....neutering a male dog at a young age....can & does inhibit their "masculinity".
Young, neutered males do not grow into masculinity the same as unaltered males.
Testosterone & age create the defining looks (secondary sex characteristics) of male dogs.
*A puppy buyer of ours, bought a cryptorchid male a few years back....they removed the 1 (non functional testicle) and left the other one.....he grew up to be a beautiful, handsome, masculine male.*
...again...it is your dog....your decision....no one should tell you what to do.


----------



## BGSD

robinhuerta said:


> BGSD.....if you feel it necessary to neuter your dog early in life...then you should do so.
> However;...despite what your vets have told you....neutering a male dog at a young age....can & does inhibit their "masculinity".
> Young, neutered males do not grow into masculinity the same as unaltered males.
> Testosterone & age create the defining looks (secondary sex characteristics) of male dogs.
> *A puppy buyer of ours, bought a cryptorchid male a few years back....they removed the 1 (non functional testicle) and left the other one.....he grew up to be a beautiful, handsome, masculine male.*
> ...again...it is your dog....your decision....no one should tell you what to do.


Well I'm inclined to believe that for neutering we should wait until they're at least 1 year old. But I don't know if vets just lie to make money sooner or is there no definite answer on the matter.


----------



## robinhuerta

I don't think that vets "lie" in general....I think that they honestly don't know.
It is really an easy answer...and one anyone can honestly figure out.
*What makes a male a male?....testosterone.
*Why do male African lions grow manes when they hit maturity....but don't if they are neutered ?.....testosterone.
*Why do men have beards?.....testosterone.

Testosterone is the "key" for a male's masculinity.
Men that have little testosterone look more feminine....and women who have higher levels of testosterone, tend to look more masculine.


----------



## onyx'girl

Vets also don't want unwanted litters so will tell puppy owners from the age of 6 months on to have them spayed or neutered. Sad,because many studies show the health benefits of altering later. My vet even went so far to say that Karlo would be easier to groom(mani/pedi's) if he was neutered! He hates his feet touched, I doubt being intact has a thing to do with it.


----------



## MedinaMom

*Making your dog work for feedings to keep him slim????*



slefferd said:


> Thank you. Ive heard this from many people, but the consensus has been anywhere from 18-24 months for neutering. Im glad you all reinforced it. I want my guy to be as "manly" looking as possible so this helps with my decision.
> Hes pretty lean right now, as I feed TOTW pretty strictly, and instead of training treats, I make him work for his meals. I would imagine as he matures more I will increase his diet to help fill him out a bit, but I like the lean look as thats the breed standard



Hello,

I was reading your post regarding feeding your German Shepard and was quite frankly horrified to say the least!! You should under no circumstance make a dog work for what is nutritionally required for your dog to stay alive. Giving treats to train and getting your dog to be obedient is one thing but to withhold food because you want your dogs appearance to be that of what you feel is appropriate is abuse! I can only pray that this is not what is taking place!!!


----------



## Zeusthegsd143

Please tell me you aren't serious about making him work for his meals......


----------



## Castlemaid

Old thread.


----------

